# [SOLVED] ld10k1 nie chodzi na kernelu 2.6.19

## kneczaj

Zainstalowałem sobie kernel 2.6.19 i ld10k1 przestało mi chodzić. W konsoli wypluwa:

```
*** glibc detected *** ld10k1: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x08070918 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0xb7d7a19b]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_free+0x79)[0xb7d7b6ea]

ld10k1[0x8051aa4]

======= Memory map: ========

08048000-08056000 r-xp 00000000 03:06 1058739    /usr/sbin/ld10k1

08056000-08057000 rw-p 0000d000 03:06 1058739    /usr/sbin/ld10k1

08057000-080a8000 rw-p 08057000 00:00 0          [heap]

b7c00000-b7c21000 rw-p b7c00000 00:00 0

b7c21000-b7d00000 ---p b7c21000 00:00 0

b7d0e000-b7d17000 r-xp 00000000 03:06 705173     /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgcc_s.so.1

b7d17000-b7d18000 rw-p 00008000 03:06 705173     /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgcc_s.so.1

b7d18000-b7d19000 rw-p b7d18000 00:00 0

b7d19000-b7e29000 r-xp 00000000 03:06 736942     /lib/libc-2.4.so

b7e29000-b7e2b000 r--p 0010f000 03:06 736942     /lib/libc-2.4.so

b7e2b000-b7e2d000 rw-p 00111000 03:06 736942     /lib/libc-2.4.so

b7e2d000-b7e31000 rw-p b7e2d000 00:00 0

b7e31000-b7e40000 r-xp 00000000 03:06 569846     /lib/libpthread-2.4.so

b7e40000-b7e41000 r--p 0000e000 03:06 569846     /lib/libpthread-2.4.so

b7e41000-b7e42000 rw-p 0000f000 03:06 569846     /lib/libpthread-2.4.so

b7e42000-b7e44000 rw-p b7e42000 00:00 0

b7e44000-b7e46000 r-xp 00000000 03:06 736938     /lib/libdl-2.4.so

b7e46000-b7e48000 rw-p 00001000 03:06 736938     /lib/libdl-2.4.so

b7e48000-b7e6a000 r-xp 00000000 03:06 569886     /lib/libm-2.4.so

b7e6a000-b7e6c000 rw-p 00021000 03:06 569886     /lib/libm-2.4.so

b7e6c000-b7f1d000 r-xp 00000000 03:06 503866     /usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0

b7f1d000-b7f22000 rw-p 000b0000 03:06 503866     /usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0

b7f36000-b7f37000 rw-p b7f36000 00:00 0

b7f37000-b7f38000 r-xp b7f37000 00:00 0          [vdso]

b7f38000-b7f51000 r-xp 00000000 03:06 736846     /lib/ld-2.4.so

b7f51000-b7f52000 r--p 00019000 03:06 736846     /lib/ld-2.4.so

b7f52000-b7f53000 rw-p 0001a000 03:06 736846     /lib/ld-2.4.so

bf853000-bf869000 rw-p bf853000 00:00 0          [stack]

Przerwane
```

Co radzicie? oprócz wywalenia tego programu oczywiście  :Wink: 

Na kernelu 2.6.16 działa bardzo dobrze.Last edited by kneczaj on Fri Feb 09, 2007 8:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pancurski

nie bardzo rozumiem, temat mówi ze nie chodzi to na jajku 2.6.19, a w poscie na końcu piszesz ze działa...pozatym jaką masz architekture kompa i jaka dokładnie karte muzyczna i dokładnie jaką wersje kernela i wersje alsy

----------

## Gabrys

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> nie bardzo rozumiem, temat mówi ze nie chodzi to na jajku 2.6.19, a w poscie na końcu piszesz ze działa...pozatym jaką masz architekture kompa i jaka dokładnie karte muzyczna i dokładnie jaką wersje kernela i wersje alsy

 

No że nie działa na .19 a działa na .16, coś dziwnego w tym?

----------

## pancurski

 :Smile:  nic dziwnego , pomyliłem 16 z 19

----------

## kneczaj

alsa w obu przypadkach jest z jajka w modułach,

kernel 2.6.16 to gentoo sources z łatkami na suspend2 i reiser4,

a kernela 2.6.19 próbowałem w dwóch różnych wersjach, mianowicie:

- morph-sources wersja 9

- gentoo-sources

na obu to samo.

moja architektura to x86, a karta dźwiękowa to Sound Blaster Live 5.1,

Programik służy do nakładania jakiś filtrów na driver karty, nawet ze standardowym ustawieniem filtrów dźwięk jest lepszy, no i można bardziej podkręcić basy na suwakach w alsamixerze bez zniekształcania dźwięku  :Very Happy: 

Żeby nie wprowadzić was w błąd program działa w architektórze klient-serwer, ld10k1 to serwer i bez klienta - programu lo10k1 nie nakłada żadnych filtrów, więc to chyba nie jest sprawa niezgodności z tą wersą alsy.

Widzę, że nie używacie tego i nie spotkaliście się z tym błędem.

Spróbuję jeszcze ld10k1 z overlaya pro-audio i alsy z alsa-drivers.Last edited by kneczaj on Thu Feb 01, 2007 12:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pancurski

co do gentoo-sources-2.6.19, to dopiero od wczoraj jest on stabilny, więc chyba za krótko by mowic o jego stabilnosci w kazdym przypadku, a wersji 2.6.18 próbowałeś?

----------

## kneczaj

Na kernelu 2.6.18 chodzi, myślę, że błąd jest po stronie programu (jego niezgodność z kernelem 2.6.19 lub alsą z tegoż kernela) i mam nadzieję, że autor programu to naprawi, wysłałem mu już nawet maila z opisem błędu. Chyba napiszę jakieś mini-HOWTO dot. instalacji programu i jego możliwości, bo widzę, że jest niepopularny wśród użytkowników tego forum, a naprawdę ulepsza brzmienie na kartach SB Live/Audigy.

----------

## pancurski

Skoro na 2.6.18 działa, a 2.6.19 jest zbyt nowe, to chyba nie ma sie do czego przyczepiać  :Smile: 

Co do howto to chetnie poczytam, bo dzięki twojemu postowi usłyszałem o tym programie i zacząłem sie nim interesować  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

2.6.19-morph10

alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1

zaraz sprawdze jak to bangla  :Wink: 

Zaciekawilo mnie to to  :Very Happy: 

EDITED: nie dziala...

Zamierzam czekac az wyjdzie 2.6.20. Pozniej zmontuje sie morph-sources i wtedy zobaczymy.

Prawde mowiac 2.6.19 nie jest zbyt udane...  :Confused:   :Rolling Eyes: 

a tak btw to dziwne to z deka... dla mnie to wyglada bardziej na cos z glibc niz zkernelem ale ufam Ci ze na 2.6.16 dzialalo  :Wink: 

pozyjemy, zobaczymy... moze z 2.6.20 bedzie lepiej  :Wink: 

----------

## argasek

To nie problem z glibc, raczej bug w kodzie. Odpaliłbym pod Valgrindem i spróbował zobaczyć na której instrukcji się wykłada.

----------

## kneczaj

długo nie zaglądałem na forum, więc odpisuję dopiero teraz, ale napisałem do autora programu i odpowiedział mi:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> This is known problem. It should be fixed in ALSA cvs version from 19.1.2007.
> ...

 

czyli błąd jest po stronie alsy, ale osobiście nie używam alsy z cvs, mam nadzieję, że na alsie z kernela 2.6.20 będzie już działać

----------

## Belliash

a Ty uzywasz alsy z kernela czy alsa-driver?

to sprobuje jeszcze alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2_p3234

----------

## kneczaj

z kernela

----------

## Belliash

wpisalem w konsoli ld10k1 i nic sie nie dzieje, .. ale tez nie faultuje...

jak sie tym poslugiwac?

btw: dziala awet na 2.6.19  :Wink: 

----------

## kneczaj

wpisujesz w konsoli:

```

ld10k1

```

(parametr d, powoduje uruchomienie jako demon)

potem, na innej konsoli zleżnie od tego czy masz SB Live, czy Audigy odpowiednio:

```

init_live

# lub

init_audigy

```

możesz też spróbować init_audigy_eq10 co najprawdopodobniej dodaje transparentny equalizer w alsamixerze.

włącz alsamixer, powinny się pojawić dodatkowe suwaki, (na pewno będziesz miał Master Digital)

jak nie faultuje to znaczy, że działa

Domyślam się, że używasz alsa-driver

PS jak zamierzasz tego używać to zmodyfikuj sobie skrypt startowy alsy, ja wrzuciłem polecenia ładujące ld10k1 na początku "Restoring Mixer Levels"Last edited by kneczaj on Sat Feb 10, 2007 5:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

dokladnie alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2_p3234

----------

## Belliash

wpisalem ld10k1 -d

zero problemow

wpisalem init_live i dostalem:

```
Error: unable to load patch (ld10k1 error:Error in read from socket)

Failed /usr/bin/lo10k1 -n --ctrl c-bass0,bass1,bass2,bass3,bass4:Tone Control - Bass,t-Tone Control - Bass:2,v-Tone Control - Bass:1,c-treble0,treble1,treble2,treble3,treble4:Tone Control - Treble,t-Tone Control - Treble:3,v-Tone Control - Treble:1,c-toneonoff:Tone Control - Switch,t-Tone Control - Switch:4 --patch_name Tone Control -a tone.emu10k1

Error: unable to connect ld10k1

Failed /usr/bin/lo10k1 --patch_name FX Bus -a fxbus.emu10k1

Error: unable to connect ld10k1

Failed /usr/bin/lo10k1 --conadd PIN(FX Bus)=FX(FX_PCM_Left,FX_PCM_Right,FX_PCM_Surr_Left,FX_PCM_Surr_Right,FX_MIDI_Left,FX_MIDI_Right,FX_Center,FX_LFE,8,9)

Error: unable to connect ld10k1

Failed /usr/bin/lo10k1 -n --ctrl  --patch_name Wave Stereo To 51 -a prologic.emu10k1

Error: unable to connect ld10k1

Failed /usr/bin/lo10k1 --conadd PIN(Wave Stereo To 51,0,1)>POUT(FX Bus,8,9)

Error: unable to connect ld10k1

Failed /usr/bin/lo10k1 -n --ctrl c-Left,Right:Wave Playback Volume,t-Wave Playback Volume:1,c-LeftSurr,RightSurr:Wave Surround Playback Volume,t-Wave Surround Playback Volume:1,c-Center:Wave Center Playback Volume,t-Wave Center Playback Volume:1,c-LFE:Wave LFE Playback Volume,t-LFE Playback Volume:1 --patch_name Wave Multi Volume -a simple.emu10k1

Error: unable to connect ld10k1

Failed /usr/bin/lo10k1 --conadd POUT(Wave Stereo To 51)=PIN(Wave Multi Volume,0,1,2,3,4)

Error: unable to connect ld10k1

Failed /usr/bin/lo10k1 --conadd POUT(Wave Multi Volume,0,1,2,3,4)>PIN(Tone Control,0,1,2,3,4)

Error: unable to connect ld10k1

Failed /usr/bin/lo10k1 -n --ctrl c-Left,Right:PCM Front Playback Volume,t-PCM Front Playback Volume:1,c-LeftSurr,RightSurr:Surround Playback Volume,t-Surround Playback Volume:1,c-Center:Center Playback Volume,t-Center Playback Volume:1,c-LFE:LFE Playback Volume,t-LFE Playback Volume:1 --patch_name PCM Multi Volume -a simple.emu10k1

Error: unable to connect ld10k1

Failed /usr/bin/lo10k1 --conadd PIN(PCM Multi Volume)>POUT(FX Bus,0,1,2,3,6,7)

Error: unable to connect ld10k1

Failed /usr/bin/lo10k1 --conadd POUT(PCM Multi Volume)>PIN(Tone Control)

Error: unable to connect ld10k1

Failed /usr/bin/lo10k1 -n --ctrl c-switchL,switchR:PCM Front Capture Switch,t-PCM Front Capture Switch:4,s-PCM Front Capture Switch:0#0 --patch_name PCM Front Capture Switch -a switch_2.emu10k1

Error: unable to connect ld10k1

Failed /usr/bin/lo10k1 --conadd PIN(PCM Front Capture Switch)>POUT(FX Bus,0,1)

Error: unable to connect ld10k1

Failed /usr/bin/lo10k1 -n --ctrl c-Left,Right:PCM Front Capture Volume,t-PCM Front Capture Volume:1,s-PCM Front Capture Volume:100#100 --patch_name PCM Front Capture Volume -a vol_2.emu10k1
```

gdy uruchamiam init_live w dmesgu pjawia sie:

ld10k1[795]: segfault at fffffffffffffff7 rip 00002b76f39b2515 rsp 00007fffb78646a0 error 4

----------

## PsychoX

gento-sources 2.6.19, alsa-driver i ld10k1 śmiga bez problemu

----------

## Belliash

jaka alsa-driver? w jakiej wersji?

Jakies mini howto jak to uruchomic?

----------

## kneczaj

Sory, ale wprowadziłem was w błąd, właśnie zauważyłem, że polecenie 

```
ld10k1 -d
```

 nigdy nie pokazuje błędów, zamiast komunikatu, po prostu się nie włącza.

Jak chcecie testować, to uruchomcie bez parametru -d i jak nie wywali błędu i będzie działać to dopiero uruchomcie na innej konsoli init_live, jak mówiłem na kernelu 2.6.16 działa.

PsychoX, na jakiej wersji alsa-driver, ci to chodzi?

----------

## Belliash

Noo i dziala, do czasu az uruchomie init_live.

Wtedy wywala takie cos:

```
Error: unable to poke code

Segmentation fault
```

----------

## pancurski

@kneczaj

to moze czas na zrobienie howto ?, żeby korzystać z tego cuda

----------

## kneczaj

wolałbym jednak napisać howto jak dojdziemy jak to uruchomić na nowszym kernelu.

Na razie napiszę tutaj, dla osób które zamierzają pomóc rozwiązać problem.

Może nie wszyscy nawet wiedzą jak zainstalować ten program, ponieważ nie ma odpowiedniego ebuildu w drzewie portage.

Są trzy metody:

1. chyba najprostsza - w /etc/make.conf wpisujesz:

```
ALSA_TOOLS="ld10k1 lo10k1 dl10k1"
```

(można jeszcze dodać qlo10k1 graficzną nakładkę korzystającą z qt na lo10k1)

i instalujesz alsa-tools z portage.

2. można skorzystać z overlay'a pro-audio za pomocą laymana.

3. oczywiście można kompilować ręcznie

@frondziak howto napiszę jak będzie wiadomo na jakim alsa-driver to działa na nowszych kernelach (2.6.19 i 2.6.20)Last edited by kneczaj on Sat Feb 10, 2007 5:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

ld10k1 jest tez u mnie w overlayu...

jezeli czegos jeszcze tam brakuje do dzialania pakietu, dorzuce dopowiednie ebuildy.

Daj tylko znac  :Wink: 

A tak na amrginesie... na pewno tak?

Odinstalowalem ld10k1

DOdalem ta linijke do make.conf

a tu:

```
PECET Settings # emerge -pv alsa-tools

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc1  USE="-fltk -gtk" 1,433 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 1,433 kB
```

i czemu nie chce instalowac ld10k1? :>

----------

## kneczaj

ten program jest częścią alsa-tools po prostu przeinstaluj alsa-tools i powinien być, ja mam go tak zainstalowanego.

Alsa-tools to zbiór różnych programów, domyślnie instaluje ich kilka, ale akurat nie ld10k1, dlatego musisz zdeklarować tą zmienną.

----------

## cin0l

```
cinlokal cin0 # ld10k1 -d

cinlokal cin0 # init_

init_audigy       init_audigy_eq10  init_live         

cinlokal cin0 # init_live 

Error: unable to connect ld10k1

Failed /usr/bin/lo10k1 -s

cinlokal cin0 # 

```

```
cinlokal cin0 # uname -a

Linux cinlokal 2.6.17.6 #1 PREEMPT Sun Aug 27 16:00:12 CEST 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1700+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

ee nie działa

----------

## kneczaj

działa na alsa-driver-9999

----------

